# 46 and trying to decode my AFC, AMH, FSH, LH



## CPugh1115 (Apr 6, 2015)

Hello, everyone:

First, sending a lot of positives thoughts to all the mums and dads TTC.

Next, I am new to this entire process.  I have had three successful pregnancies, no M/Cs, and DH and I are hoping for another baby.  IVF is our only option b/c DH had a vasectomy after our third, 16 years ago.  So for the first time, I did Day 3 labs.  I have no idea whether to be thrilled or bummed by the results, after all of the threads and articles I have read.  Can anyone help?  

Cycle every 27-28 days, no change over last 20+ years.
AFC=11 follicles (5L, 6R)
FSH=7.02 IU/L
LH=2.92 IU/L
AMH=.756ng/mL (or 5.35 p/L)
Estradiol=58.6 pg/mL

Thank you for any help you can offer!


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

Those are really great results for your age. Obviously, the main issue is going to be that, given your age, a very high percentage of eggs collected will be chromosomally abnormal -- but at least you have a shot at collecting a reasonable number of eggs! 

Preimplantation genetic screening of embryos might be worth considering, to remove the possibility of getting pregnant and having it fail due to a chromosomal issue. However, PGS may leave you with nothing to transfer if all embryos sampled are abnormal. Probably one to read up on and think about.

Wishing you luck!


----------



## CPugh1115 (Apr 6, 2015)

CrazyHorse, thank you for responding!  I think you may be right.  I have come across this test before, and debated the idea back and forth.  I really do have to consider it more closely.  For example, does it increase the risk to the embryo?  Do you get a yes/no answer from such a test, or a 'more likely'/'less likely' kind of response?  It is prohibitively expensive?  Thanks for the suggestion, though!  I am going back to the pages and boards now.

And congratulations on your BFP!

Question for all:  is there anyone interested in sharing levels with me here?  And whether you did genetic testing?  I would love to hear your stories to help put my own outcomes in perspective.


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

For comparison, my AMH almost a year ago was 1.8 pmol/L, and my FSH was 11.8 mIU/mL with LH of 5.2 mIU/mL and oestradiol 119 pg/mL. My AFC is usually about 3 (yup, that's counting both ovaries). So, yes, your numbers are great for your age!

PGS is quite expensive, although cheaper on the continent than in the UK (for my last cycle I was at Reprofit in Czech Republic, and I know they have some PGS offerings; it adds a few thousand euros to the cost, depending on what you're testing for). I haven't researched it enough to know what all you can reasonably test for, but usually either you're testing for a specific disease you know you and/or your partner carry (e.g., cystic fibrosis, Huntington's, etc.) or for the more common chromosomal defects (e.g., Down's syndrome, the trisomies), or both. The results are pretty much definitive for ruling in or out the conditions tested for. It does increase the risk to the embryo, but I don't think it's a large risk -- as I say, I haven't looked into it extensively, as I don't produce enough eggs for it to make sense.


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Cpugh, given that you've had three children you clearly don't have a fertility problem so the only thing working agaīnst you is age. I think your chance of success will be considerably higher than for a woman of mid-forties who has never got pregnant before. Your stats are fine, the fsh is great, afc is what would be expected. If I had your history I'd feel quite positive, though it is still very much a numbers game for the over-40's


----------



## cookson17 (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi,

I am 38 and have just done one round of IVF which was unfortunately unsuccessful. I am going back for a FET in a couple of weeks.

My AFC was 18
My AMH is 4.7ng or 34p/l
FSH 6.9

I have been TTC for 4 years.

On our first go at IVF they got 31 follicles, 26 had eggs and fertilised by day 5 tho I only had 5 which were sent for PGS testing with the result being 2 normal.

So I have had 1 normal left. 

Although PGS testing is expensive I am glad we did it or we could have put back an embryo that would never have led to a viable pregnancy.


----------

